# Graveur DVD double couche



## christo.rousset (16 Mai 2005)

Salut,
Je travaille sur un power mac G5 2x 2,5 Ghz qui a été acheté en fin d'année dernière. J'ai un lecteur graveur super-drive et je voudrais savoir si il est possible qu'il soit double couche et comment je paux faire pour connaître ses caractéristiques, merci.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Mai 2005)

Euh non a priori il n'a aucujne chance d'être double-couche. Regarde quand même dans information système (menu Pomme>à propos de ce Mac>plus d'infos).


----------



## Webmr (16 Mai 2005)

Si c'est un pionneer 117 tu peux le débrider en Pioneer 108...
http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=178

Edit: voilà bien mieux http://www.macetvideo.com/flashitkit2/flashitkit2.html


----------



## Arthemus (16 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Pour ton graveur, je ne serai pas si tranché que ça.

Mon expérience m'a montré que mon superdrive, un 117D s'est transformé en double couche du simple fait de la mise à jour de toast en 6.09.

Donc faut voir dans les fonctions données par toast et aussi la version de toast !


----------



## Webmr (16 Mai 2005)

Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Pour ton graveur, je ne serai pas si tranché que ça.
> 
> ...




En effet c'est aussi valable mais quoi de mieux que de complètement débrider le graveur pour graver aussi bien avec toast que itunes en double couche et plus rapide ? 
Mais attention ça implique des risques qui sont cités dans le tutoriels...


----------



## Gautier (17 Mai 2005)

Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> Donc faut voir dans les fonctions données par toast et aussi la version de toast !


Comment voir cela dans Toast ? Avec la version 6.1, je peux sélectionner "DVD DL". Mais cela veut-il dire que mon SuperDrive est capable de graver des double-couches ? Les informations systèmes me disent simplement :
 CD gravables      :	-R, -RW
 DVD gravables :	-R, -RW, +R, +RW
Le SuperDrive de mon G5 est un LG 4082. Il est censé graver les DVD-RAM (même si c'est une option bridée par Apple) mais pas les DL.


----------



## Webmr (17 Mai 2005)

Gautier a dit:
			
		

> Comment voir cela dans Toast ? Avec la version 6.1, je peux sélectionner "DVD DL". Mais cela veut-il dire que mon SuperDrive est capable de graver des double-couches ? Les informations systèmes me disent simplement :
> CD gravables      :	-R, -RW
> DVD gravables :	-R, -RW, +R, +RW
> Le SuperDrive de mon G5 est un LG 4082. Il est censé graver les DVD-RAM (même si c'est une option bridée par Apple) mais pas les DL.



Bas si à l'origine il pouvait pas graver les DL je vois comment il va le faire aujourd'hui 
Seul solution, changer


----------



## snowrider (18 Mai 2005)

pas de pot apparement le LG 4160 est Double Layer est X16

pitetre que c'est le nouveau qu'a mis apple dans les PM G5 

on peut se demander au vu des prix brut le 4082 49$ le 4160 59$ si il abuse pas un peu des fois apple a trainer avec leurs periphériques et DD 

le probleme est que si tu change de graveur ben il se peut qu'il ne soit pas supporté par apple est donc aucune gravure direct possible sans toast !!!


----------



## christo.rousset (18 Mai 2005)

Voici les caractéristiques de mon graveur. Puis-je le transformé en double couche sachant que j'ai toast 6 titanium, merci pour vos nombreuses réponses


----------



## christo.rousset (18 Mai 2005)

Ou est-ce que je peux trouver ce tutoriel ?


----------



## christo.rousset (18 Mai 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> En effet c'est aussi valable mais quoi de mieux que de complètement débrider le graveur pour graver aussi bien avec toast que itunes en double couche et plus rapide ?
> Mais attention ça implique des risques qui sont cités dans le tutoriels...



Où puis-je trouver ce tutoriel ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Webmr (18 Mai 2005)

christo.rousset a dit:
			
		

> Voici les caractéristiques de mon graveur. Puis-je le transformé en double couche sachant que j'ai toast 6 titanium, merci pour vos nombreuses réponses



Euh ouais elles sont où ? Moi je vois rien :mouais: 
Enfin pas grave et le tutoriel je l'ai déjà donné au dessus  http://www.macetvideo.com/flashitkit2/flashitkit2.html >>> Pour les possesseur d'un Pioneer 117 (enfin c'est un 108 bridé par Apple)


----------



## christo.rousset (19 Mai 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Euh ouais elles sont où ? Moi je vois rien :mouais:
> Enfin pas grave et le tutoriel je l'ai déjà donné au dessus  http://www.macetvideo.com/flashitkit2/flashitkit2.html >>> Pour les possesseur d'un Pioneer 117 (enfin c'est un 108 bridé par Apple)




J'avais mis les caractéristiques de mon graveur dans l'intitulé du message. 
C'est un pioneer DVD-RW DVR-107D


----------

